# New AquaticLife 24" T5



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Just got one of the new AquaticLife 24" T5 and initial out of the box impression is good.

I am replacing the fixture on my ADA 60P, currently I am using the Coralife Lunar Aqualight Deluxe with (2) 65W PC (130W total)

The new fixture has (4) 24W T5 HO (96W total) [I am replacing the 420/460 actinic bulbs with 10K]

I will post on tank results as I go.

Also, I understand that watts/gallon is being reduced, but T5's have more lumens than PC correct? I hate using the old W/G rule.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

They don't have more lumens, just are more efficient at putting light into the tank (less restrike, etc... ) .

So, does AquaticLife make a 2 x 24 t-5, or just the 4 x 24?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes they do have a 2x24 but is not as fancy....no built-in timer/controller...really cool feature.

Dave are you needing a 24" long light?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I was thinking it had more to do with restrike, as in the CF are not as effecent due to the bent tube design. But I thought I read somewhere that watt for watt you get more lumens out of T5....I may be wrong.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

OK got it on the tank and programed.

Like I said before this is on a ADA 60P my impressions are as follows
Pros
better light distibution over the entire tank than the Coralife that was used before
easy to use timer, I think it has a battery back up as it rembmered my programming from me playing with it before installing.
one power cord to unit vs the Coralife's 3 cords
moon lights (if you like them) are much brighter than the Coralife fixture
pre build for a hanging installation (you have to rig the Coralife
 comes with legs already, you have to buy the Coralife legs sepratly

Cons

has more bulk than the Coralife, feels more like a tank hood than a light fixture
when using legs, there is not much room to get your hand into the tank hanging is probably the best option for tank size used.

I will update as the fixture breaks in and plants adjust and grow in.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Subscribed.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

update

been about a month now and the light runs great. super silent, could not say that about the coralife. Plant grow it superb.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

If you have red plants in the tank or plants that turn red under higher lighting what have your observations been on this?


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

bump planing on buy this hows red plants doing under this light?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

This light fixture is solid. plants, green or red are doing good. 

A few APC members have seen it, Davemonkey comes to mind...


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Had to dig this one out cause an update is warrented

recently one of the ballasts went out. A+ service on the customer support. replaced the ballast and sent new blubs. the ballast was plug an play and easy to install.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Kev:

How've you been! I ended up getting their 2x24 watt freshwater fixture for my garage tank. I substituted a Giesemann daylight and aquaflora. I noticed when I took the tank down after 6 months that the acrylic splash shield developed a brown tint in the area over the Giessemann Aquaflora bulb. 

Did your get discolored also?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Bunbuku said:


> Kev:
> 
> How've you been! I ended up getting their 2x24 watt freshwater fixture for my garage tank. I substituted a Giesemann daylight and aquaflora. I noticed when I took the tank down after 6 months that the acrylic splash shield developed a brown tint in the area over the Giessemann Aquaflora bulb.
> 
> Did your get discolored also?


Been doing good, new baby in the family. How about you?

No, I did not get any discoloration on the acrylic shield. At least none that is noticeable. Maybe the combined heat from the bulbs and being in the garage? I dunno, I doubt it was the bulb by itself, Giessemann is a good brand.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

kwc1974 said:


> Had to dig this one out cause an update is warrented
> 
> recently one of the ballasts went out. A+ service on the customer support. replaced the ballast and sent new blubs. the ballast was plug an play and easy to install.


WOW - Now THAT is a good endorsement!

I've been running the "less fancy" dual fixture - 2x 29w - 24" over a 20H with moderate light plants and am very pleased with the results as well. The reflectors are really top-notch in terms of shape, directing the light down into the tank. And it is completely silent (a big plus).

My impression of the dual AquaticLife fixture is that it is nicely solid, too. I've seen some flimsy fixtures over the years, and this one is definitely one of the better built ones I've owned.

-Jane


----------

